# How much did neutering your rats cost?



## cephres (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm looking into a place where I can get one of my ratties neutered for $210. I have no idea if this is a high end or low end price D: So to the ratforum community, how much did it cost to get your rat(s) neutered? What's a high price and what's a low price?

And just for fun, here is the little guy in question who is going to be neutered








Thanks in advance everybody


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I paid around 90 for each neuter. I have three neutered boys at the moment. When looking around for vets who were able to neuter the price range came between 90-300. I had one vet offer 300, another 160, and the last 90. Even though the 90 dollar vet was two hours away from where I lived the cost and time he took was well worth the drive. The neuter took 15 minutes, and I has able to take my boys home right afterwards. =P


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

There is really no helpful info to give. Vets are weird and their prices are all over the place. Two vets in the same city could have insanely different prices and all over the country/world prices are all very different.

But price wise.. I have seen it anywhere from $150, in the $200s and up to $500 & even $650! I often see people posting saying they were charged somewhere in the $200s but not everyone.


The only thing you can really do is call around to every local vet & I would even check in nearby towns to see what prices they quote. I would though suggest finding a vet that has experience doing surgery on rats, it is not quite so simple a procedure and things can do wrong 

I think $210 is a fair price if they are a good qualified vet.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I was charged $40 for the exam and $80 for the neuter and $10 for a dose of pain meds to take him so around $130 all together. I really had to shop around too, I was quoted upwards of $350 at some places. Ask local rescues and shelters and vet schools.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I actually just got my Renegade neutered today and it cost $155. I kid you not, I called at least 100 vets within 75 miles from my house. I live in the city so we have lots of vets, and a lot of expensive vets. This was the cheapest one that I found and I drive an hour away to get to it. Just call around and find the cheapest one. What got me was that this place offered a free first exam. =) I'd narrow down the cheapest ones, go to a few of them and see which one you personally like the best!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Since everyone covered the disparity of prices...

For eg, in Toronto and around , I have seen quotes from $90 to $500. I wanted to ask about your $210 quote.

Does it include pre-exam or is that additional? Does it include any antibiotics or pain medications sent home or is that additional? DO they send you home with pain meds? A LOT don't, so if they refuse to send you home with at least 2 days worth of metacam, make sure you have Infant Liquid Ibuprofen on hand. Also, ask them IF and WHEN they gave any injectable pain meds during the surgery. This (along with whichever pain med you were given to take home) can determine when they are due for their next dose. for eg. If they gave a metacam injection, you can often wait UP to 24 hours (often doesn't last that long) before giving oral metacam. Buprenorphine wears off after 8 hours etc


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

All of my rats, except for my current babies, have been spayed or neutered. Not including medications, it costs 100$. I'm so grateful that my vet is reasonable!


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

My vets in the UK charges £50 for a neuter which i think is fair, the consultation fee itself is something like £25 so £50 all in for a consultation, surgery and recovery seems very fair xxx


----------



## cephres (Sep 8, 2014)

@lilspaz68, I'm not sure about the pre-exam, but I do know that it covers medication  ($200 for the actual neuter, $10 for post-op pain meds) Thank you for the info on medication administration, it's nice to have an idea of what I should do for him! 

Thanks everyone for your replies! I'm going to look around at a few more vets but I'm glad to know that $210 is a reasonable price<3


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

When I got my male from the breeder, she was able to get the neuter done for $50.


----------

